# The Killing



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Started watching this show on Netflix. They have the first four seasons available. Pretty interesting show based out of Seattle Washington. A lot of the characters are loosely based off of local individuals be it politicians or others. It appears most if not all of the show is shot locally. Interesting to see a show which features your local geographical area both in name and site throughout the show.

The premise of the show is two detectives trying to uncover the killer of a young girl.


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

good show, dark kinda like true detective. worth the watch


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been meaning to watch the show since it was announced. I've just been too swamped with watching material to pick it up. I didn't realize its been 4 seasons already


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, this show is pretty good and has a bit of a storied life of it's own. AMC cancelled it after the second season and then a while later changed their minds and picked it back up for a third season. AMC then cancelled the show again after the third season. Looks like Netflix has picked it up for the fourth and perhaps final season... then again the killing seems to be a show that is very hard to kill.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

nova said:


> Yeah, this show is pretty good and has a bit of a storied life of it's own. AMC cancelled it after the second season and then a while later changed their minds and picked it back up for a third season. AMC then cancelled the show again after the third season. Looks like Netflix has picked it up for the fourth and perhaps final season... then again the killing seems to be a show that is very hard to kill.


You are correct, the fourth season beginning credits state "Netflix Original". And as far as a fifth season....I am betting there will be one based on the closing episode of season 4. :yay: I haven't done any real research though so as far as I know season four was already produced and just purchased and aired by Netflix.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mike Edwards said:


> I've been meaning to watch the show since it was announced. I've just been too swamped with watching material to pick it up. I didn't realize its been 4 seasons already


I think you will enjoy it. Some strong illusions of character throughout. Recommended.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I have been a huge fan of this show since the first episode aired. I was very happy to see Netflix give it a new life but based on the events in the last episode of season 4 I doubt there will be another season. Without any spoilers I am not sure how there could be really.


----------

